

Teleport: 3D Print API that connects your app to 16K 3D Printers - Robdr
http://www.3dhubs.com/teleport?rel=hn

======
Robdr
We thought it would be interesting to open up our network to see what 3D
Printing will be used for when we put it in the hands of designers and
developers. Hopefully Teleport will contribute to bringing production back to
the place where products are used.

I’d love to hear feedback and brainstorm about potential use cases.

